# Did not see "it" happen but could it have been done?



## porkchop48 (Nov 7, 2011)

I put all my rabbits together this weekend in a large run they have outside their hutches.

I have a rex doe, 3 california does, 2 FG/NZ mixes, 1 california buck and one FG/NZ mix buck. 

They were all together for about 4 hours.  The mixes and the Californias are all around 6 months old the rex is over a year.

Could they have bred even though I witnessed nothing? While out feeding the chickens I seen them chasing each other around but not actual deeds being done?


----------



## SlowMoneyFarm (Nov 7, 2011)

Unless you watched every rabbit the whole time yes they *could* have. You won't know until you palpate or have babies. Too many questions and what if's in groups.


----------



## doubled (Nov 7, 2011)

Unfortunatly the next post will be " HELP! Kits on wire/floor, no nest,  didn't think they were bred, now what ?


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 7, 2011)

We have had a rabbit before that has always been in a big rabbit hutch all by itself (no rabbits around it). Well, we brought it to a fair, for 4-h, and put it in a cage that was next to all the other rabbits being showed. When the fair was over we brought the rabbit home and put it back into the hutch. After some time we noticed that it was holding fur in its mouth and making a nest. Some more time went by (a few days) and it had a litter of 5. We don't know how it happened but we now put up a slab of card board betwean the cages to keep the males and females from seeing each other, or doing anything funny.


----------



## porkchop48 (Nov 8, 2011)

doubled said:
			
		

> Unfortunatly the next post will be " HELP! Kits on wire/floor, no nest,  didn't think they were bred, now what ?


Uh No it won't.  I have nest boxes ready and will be placed in the cages in a few weeks regardless if they were bred or not.  Just to be on the safe side.  I did take notice of the date they were put together. 

Extra pens are aready built for when and if they do have kits and they get weaned.  

I am hoping they are bred.  I am crossing my fingers that it did happen. I just had not witnessed the event.  I did not have time to sit with them for the few hours they were out together.

Before you post your opinions you may want to know a bit more. That comment was just rude and un called for.


----------



## doubled (Nov 8, 2011)

Well first you stated they were together for 4 hours, males and females, all mature, chaseing around and you ask "Could it have happened? Isn't that somewhat of a silly question in the first place. And you did not state that you were going to put in the nest boxes and hope for the best so how could anyone have had known a "bit more" about the situation and you did asked for opinions. 
I'm sorry I did not give you the warm and fuzzy answer you were looking for and was offended by it.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 8, 2011)

porkchop48 said:
			
		

> doubled said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, your original post *did* come across as sort of clueless....we had no way of knowing from what you wrote that you WANTED and INTENDED them to breed. You have to understand that there *are* folks out there that would do that sort of thing without understanding the consequences...sometimes folks get frustrated hearing about it and having to help clean up the mess.... JMHO...

Now, in answer to your original question, yes is is both possible and probable that some or all of them are bred. But, you have no way of knowing since you did not witness the actual event. Mark your calendar for 14days, palpate your does. If you cannot tell, then wait for day 28, put in some nestboxes and wait to see if they kindle. That is pretty much all you can do at this point....keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Shannon


----------



## porkchop48 (Nov 8, 2011)

I do apologize. I should have stated a little better what I was hoping for. 

The first post did sound kind of clueless.  I do want them to breed.  I am prepared for them to breed, I just did not witness the actuall deed. I see a bunch of post on here about how people can not get the rabbits to breed so I was wanted to get an idea if even though I did not see it could it have happened ( again that sounded kinda clueless).

I do not breed any of my animals with out having things set up before hand to care for them and the means to raise them before they get sold or go to freezer camp. 

I did not expect warm and fuzzy but that one was a bit harsh, I was not really offended just a little put off by it ( again partially my fault) I will try next time to spell out my intentions a wee bit more.  Been a crappy weekend and start to the week so I may be a bit cranky.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 8, 2011)

porkchop48 said:
			
		

> I do apologize. I should have stated a little better what I was hoping for.
> 
> The first post did sound kind of clueless.  I do want them to breed.  I am prepared for them to breed, I just did not witness the actuall deed. I see a bunch of post on here about how people can not get the rabbits to breed so I was wanted to get an idea if even though I did not see it could it have happened ( again that sounded kinda clueless).
> 
> ...


Hey, everyone gets cranky once in a while......but you have used up your quota for the month and now have to be sickeningly optimistic until Dec. 1st..... 

Shannon


----------



## porkchop48 (Nov 9, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> porkchop48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well heck if that is the case, I will refrain from logging on until Dec 2nd


----------



## kstaven (Nov 9, 2011)

Glad you all worked worked things out. Shows the good character of the members here. Just a gentle reminder that often we have really young folks posting here on BYH and it is often easier to ask for more details than to take comments back later.


----------



## porkchop48 (Nov 9, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Glad you all worked worked things out. Shows the good character of the members here. Just a gentle reminder that often we have really young folks posting here on BYH and it is often easier to ask for more details than to take comments back later.


heck I am not even one of those really young folks.. Just got into too much of a hurry posting


----------

